# Really rustic cabin!



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

This is my great grandfathers cabin he built during the depression near Ramsey in Gogeibic co.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Man thats an awesome picture


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

This is one of his nicer bucks. They just threw the horns away back then.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow....is the cabin still around??


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the same camp nealy 100 years later. We use moss for chinking now.:lol:Oh and replaced lots of cedar logs over the years!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Lets hope that times have not come full circle..then again..if it was good enough for him to live in...


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

S.NIEMI said:


> This is one of his nicer bucks. They just threw the horns away back then.


Dat's when da buck's were as big as Buick's !!!!!! 
Nice pictures and nice piece of history !!! Enjoy it and be a steward for the next generation to enjoy.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

great photographs. 

I miss the camp we used to attend in the UP. The place was built on stilts...'bout 4' off the ground.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a little somethig........you know my great grandfather lived to be 97 years old.....Amazing to me how about you guys??


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice pics! It is amazing that with technology and early detection that people are living longer healthier lives. My father in law is 91 and still gets around like he's 60!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

That is so cool that you're still using it! Great Pictures!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is so cool. It must be neat to spend time in your grandpas hand built hunting camp.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Great pic, thanks for sharing! Have any pictures of the inside?


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome pics I wish I had something like that in my family. Cherish it.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I love this kind of stuff. Thanks for sharing. Just think of all the memories and BS stories told in that cabin! Wow, very cool!


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

We hunt out of a cabin that is an old homestead like that.Near Gwinn.GREAT PICS. Do you have more. IF THE WALLS COULD TALK!!!


----------

